# TroyBilt conversion with Euclid 523 transaxle



## bonewibb (Aug 30, 2009)

Found a good deal on a Euclid 523 transaxle for a riding mower conversion. Then, stumbled across a new TroyBilt chassis on ebay. The Euclid 523 Transaxle runs on a 48 Volt 1.25 HP motor. Hoping to add a front loader and back hoe based on plans from P.F. Engineering for my crawlspace to full basement project.


----------



## n23 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi bonewibb
Were you successful in your TroyBilt conversion? I'm working on a lawn tractor conversion and am having trouble sourcing a 523. Any tips or would you consider selling yours?
Thanks
n23


----------

